# '68 Clutch rod seal



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Howdy howdy howdy.....i'm replacing the dry rotted and mostly missing clutch rod seal on my '68, and i've read the Ames Performance tip about heating the rubber seal in hot water and lubricating the rod so as not to damage the seal, my question is, once on the rod and bolted to the firewall, is the seal pushed back on the rod toward the firewall so as to expand when the clutch is depressed, or does the rod slide in and out of the end of the seal? It would be a help if anyone has done one to give some advice. Thanks to all.


----------

